# "Hart of Dixie". Great Southern/Country/Blues/Folk soundtrack



## phrelin

Yes "Hart of Dixie" is a show on The CW. It isn't badly written, acted, directed, etc., despite the core audience of the network. But what has me leaving it on my recording list while dumping "Ringer" and "The Secret Circle" is the music.

I'm including links to Amazon's site so you can sample each one though most are also available through iTunes and other sources.

Unlike everything else on The CW all the music is great Southern/Country/Blues/Folk. Here's from the pilot's playlist:

_Crazy_ by The Kills (an unavailable cover of the Patsy Cline song but here's a link to a YouTube video) 
_For a Little While_ by Langhorne Slim (did _Worries_ used in the Travelers Insurance commercial with the dog)
_Have Love Will Travel_ by The Black Keys (cover of a Richard Berry blues song)
_Little Miss_ by Sugarland, and if you don't know who they are why are you reading this thread?
_Love Story_ by Taylor Swift, see comment above about Sugarland.
_Rebels in the Roses_ by Everest (yeah, they're Alternative Rock, but....)
_The Come Down_ by Austin Hartley-Leonard, a new young Folk singer-songwriter.	
_The Man Grows_ by Beta Radio
_This_ by Darius Rucker
_Walkin' Talkin' Deadman_ by Pine Hill Haints
_You Are Mine_ by Enter the Worship Circle

(There was an interesting sounding rap song used near the beginning while Hart was still in NYC, _Best Love Song_ by T-pain featuring Chris Brown.)

Anyway, if the other elements of the show stay about as good as or better then the pilot, than the sound track may keep it in our record list all season.


----------



## phrelin

I'm going to continue to do this in case someone else is interested. Here's the Episode 2 _Parades and Pariahs_ music list which, if you like Great Southern/Country/Blues/Folk music, is the real reason to watch a show that is a bit of charming fluff, not bad, but definitely not an Emmy nominee:

_10,000 Stones_ by Adrianne, a USA Songwriting Competition Grand Prize Winner and raspy voiced singer-songwriter who is very reminiscent of a Sheryl Crow or Bonnie Raitt, both of whom have recorded her songs or collaborated with her.
_Bitter & Sweet_ by Chris Lawson Jones, a British independent singer-songwriter brought up on on bluegrass, alt-country and all things Americana who packed up his belongings and relocated from London to Nashville.
_Days of Gold_ by The Cadillac Black a popular Southern Rock band.
_Drink in My Hand_ by Eric Church, a straightforward country music singer and songwriter whose had country chart topping singles and a top album.
_Let Me Down Easy_ by Billy Currington, also a chart topping country music singer.
_The Last Last Call_ by John Paul Keith, a wistful, sorrowful, wry, closing-time waltz by an amazing songwriter.
_Window at the Wake_ by Beta Radio, their second ... here's their picture so I won't have to say more:







Again, the links are to Amazon to allow you to listen to a sample of each song, but each song can be purchased at iTunes or elsewhere.


----------



## kfcrosby

Nice stuff


----------



## paulman182

The artist names I recognize are mostly ones I dislike very much.

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## bobukcat

I would love to watch this show as I like the sound of the story line and definitely like Rachel Bilson from her short stint on Chuck in Season 2 but it's not on in HD here so that kills it for me.


----------



## phrelin

Now that The CW has picked up the whole season, this will end up being a great playlist. From episode 3 _Gumbo and Glory_:

_Barefoot and Crazy_ by Jack Ingram, a Texas Country artist.
_Fletcher_ by Blitzen Trapper, Portland, Oregon-based experimental alternative country/folk group that in 2008 had an album ranked #13 on _Rolling Stone_'s Best Albums of 2008 from which the title track was ranked #4 on the magazine's Best Singles of 2008.
_I'm Southern_ by The Cadillac Black, the group's second song to appear on the series.
I'm happy the show has been picked up for a full season as it will allow for a great playlist. Here's the list from episode 3:
_Little Lie_ by Lindi Ortega, a Canadian singer-songwriter and musician, known for her voice that has been described as a blend of Dolly Parton, Johnny Cash, and Emmylou Harris called "Toronto's best kept secret" (I'm linking to the album and suggest playing the second track to understand the Dolly Parton reference).
_West Virginia Baby_ by James River Station, one of only seven country acts in all of Southern California chosen for the TEXACO COUNTRY SHOWDOWN, where they performed at KNOTTS BERRY FARM; Out of thousands of performers and acts, James River Station was chosen by GOCOUNTRY 105fm listeners and program directors (song not yet available but can be heard on ReverbNation here.
Also there was a song out of the genre, _Reluctance_ by Keegan Dewitt, a young film composer, singer-songwriter and actor.


----------



## sgh022

I cant wait to find out what the last song was on episode 4 when she takes a dip in the lake! I loved it! I love this show!


----------



## phrelin

sgh022 said:


> I cant wait to find out what the last song was on episode 4 when she takes a dip in the lake! I loved it! I love this show!


OK, from episode #4 _In Havoc and In Heat_:

_Be Set Free_ by Langhorne Slim
_Long Hot Summer_ by Keith Urban
_My Own Sinking Ship_ by Good Old War, an indie band from Philadelphia called a throwback to the days when Crosby, Stills, & Nash ruled
_Stomp and Holler_ by Hayes Carll, a Texas Country singer-songwriter whose album _Little Rock_ became the first self-released album to reach number one on the Americana music charts
_That Phone_ by Grace Potter & The Nocturnals, a well known group but Grace Potter and Kenny Chesney's duet "You and Tequila" is nominated for Single of the Year - Vocal Collaboration at the American Country Awards
_Lead Me Home_ by FM Radio
I'm sorry to say, I cannot find any links to the last song. In fact, neither I nor other sources I use can find anything about the group or the song. A search on either or both pretty much ends up with too much. There are many songs with the same name. And a search on "FM Radio" cranks out thousands of results. I'm setting up a Google Search should more appear on the interwebs specific to the song and group and "Hart of Dixie", but if anyone can find anything post it here.


----------



## phrelin

Ok, fortunately someone posted this on YouTube as the interweb is beginning to grumble over the fact that no one can find this song (and the view ain't bad neither :grin.


----------



## phrelin

I got a bit behind here, but here's from Episode #5 _Faith and Infidelity_:

Burning Up The Sky by The Parson Red Heads a Folk/Indie group out of Portland, Oregon. 
Crazy For Now by Jason Jones, an American country music singer.
Glorify by Ivan & Alyosha, a folk-pop, indie, rock band from Seattle, Washington, and were named one of NPR's top 100 of the 2010 South by Southwest (SXSW) music festival. 
The Possibilities by Tim Myers is not available; he is an American singer, songwriter and musician who played bass in the band OneRepublic from 2004-2007.


----------



## phrelin

And I'll be darned if the "duo" FM Radio that did _Lead Me Home_ by FM Radio in Episode #4 is Tim Myers and Schuyler Fisk. Here's their FM Radio MySpace page. And according to a post on their Facebook Page, they will be releasing _Lead Me Home_ soon.


----------



## lparsons21

bobukcat said:


> I would love to watch this show as I like the sound of the story line and definitely like Rachel Bilson from her short stint on Chuck in Season 2 but it's not on in HD here so that kills it for me.


It is in SD for me here too. But I like the show enough to put up with it. It is such a sweet, sappy show of the sort you don't see much, or at least I haven't, for a long time.


----------



## phrelin

lparsons21 said:


> It is in SD for me here too. But I like the show enough to put up with it. It is such a sweet, sappy show of the sort you don't see much, or at least I haven't, for a long time.


Yep, SD for us too. Each year we have a show that allows us to dig our way out from under all the dead bodies piling up from the crime solving procedurals and simply enjoy light, fluffy drama. This year its "Hart of Dixie." Plus the sound track is really different.


----------



## godfatherfreak

do you know what song was playing when zoey was pretending to answer the phone while she had her legs up on the table? it sounds like the song was by phoenix


----------



## phrelin

godfatherfreak said:


> do you know what song was playing when zoey was pretending to answer the phone while she had her legs up on the table? it sounds like the song was by phoenix


Sorry, but my memory is that of an old person and it's now been almost two weeks since the most recent episode has aired.... However, if you go to the *Tunefind web page* you may get enough description to get your answer.


----------



## phrelin

I've gotten a little behind here.

From Episode 6 _The Undead & The Unsaid_:

My Goodness by The Belle Brigade, an American vocal and instrumental duo consisting of siblings Barbara Gruska on guitar, drums, and vocals, and her younger brother Ethan Gruska on guitar, piano, and vocals.
On and On by Martinez & Guthrie, a bluegrass and alt country duo (link a name your price download from their site).
Under Streetlights by Brooke Annibale who is an acoustic pop folk singer-songwriter.
Honey Rag by Gavin Glass is not available; Glass is a multi-instrumentalist/singer-songwriter from Stillorgan, Dublin, Ireland.
And these which are not part of "Great Southern/Country/Blues/Folk soundtrack":

I Put A Spell On You by the late Screamin' Jay Hawkins, an American musician, singer, and actor, famed chiefly for his powerful, operatic vocal delivery and wildly theatrical performances of songs such as this one.
Mor Yay by Branden Daniel & The Chics is not country or anything like it.
Wordy Rappinghood by Tom Tom Club, also definitely not a country duo, The Tom Tom Club was created by Chris Frantz and Tina Weymouth in 1981 who as graduates from the Rhode Island School of Design in 1974, moved to New York City where they founded Talking Heads as a trio with David Byrne in 1975.
Episodes 7 & 8 coming soon.


----------



## phrelin

I guess I used "soon" in my last post a little like Dish Network uses the word. But I will get the rest of these done this week as the last episode had some really great music.

From Episode 7 _The Crush & The Crossbow:_

(Kissed You) Good Night by Gloriana, an American country music group that in 2010 won the Academy of Country Music Awards Top New Vocal Group award.
Bye Now by Billy D. and the HooDoos is not available; Billy D(esmond) is a Blues Rock, singer, guitarist, & songwriter and the group with him recently won The Cascade Blues Association's Muddy Award for Best New Act.
Ease Your Mind by Matthew Mayfield, an American singer-songwriter from Birmingham, Alabama who before beginning is solo career was the lead singer in the group Moses Mayfield.
Paris (Ooh La La) by Grace Potter & The Nocturnals (see post #8 above)
Put Your Good Time On by Jason Jones is not available though a live club performance is available to view at YouTube
Ribbon of Red by Sonia Leigh, an American country music singer-songwriter who after wrapping up her latest sojourn across the U.S. with Zac Brown Band and an appearance with Willie Nelson,will join Eric Church for nine raucous dates on his 2012 Blood, Sweat, & Beers Tour. 
Silverlined by (Chris) Bejole.
Sweet Love Grows by Danny Myrick who grew up the son of a South Mississippi preacher singing in a gospel family band, recorded his first album at the age of 7 with that band, was lead singer for country band Western Flyer, sang background vocals on albums by Montomery Gentry, Keith Anderson, Blake Shelton and others; and now writes for Root 49 Music and works as a writer and/or producer with numerous artists including Bridgette Tatum, Alice Peacock, Kate and Kacey, Ann Marie and The Farm; he has had numerous cuts including Craig Morgan's "International Harvester", Big and Rich's "LOUD", Gloriana's "How Far Do You Wanna Go" and 2009's most played country song, "She's Country" by Jason Aldean; and now has multiple cuts on new cds by the Jane Dear Girls, Gloriana, Eden's Edge and Joe Cocker.


----------



## phrelin

From Episode 8 _Homecoming and Coming Home_ which included music "outside the genre" because of the party planned by Zoe's friend the NY party planner:

Blue Eyes by Middle Brother, an American rock band that played their first show at the 2010 the SXSW film conference and festival at the Ale House in Austin, Texas, where they performed under the moniker "MG&V" in an unannounced appearance.
Don't Leave Me Alone by Kennedy not available.
Good Girls Go Bad by Cobra Starship (featuring Leighton Meester), outside genre altogther.
I Don't Want To Hear It by J Roddy Walston and The Business, old fashioned sounding rock cut.
Leave The Pieces by The Wreckers, an American country duo formed in 2005 by Michelle Branch and Jessica Harp, now with solo careers, both of whom had solo recordings before and this song was a number one single on the Billboard Hot Country Songs.


----------



## phrelin

From Episode 9 _The Pirate and the Practice_:

Every Day's A Holiday by The JaneDear Girls are an American country duo, consisting of Susie Brown (vocals, mandolin, fiddle, bass, guitar, accordion) from Alpine, Utah, and Danelle Leverett (vocals, guitar, banjo, harmonica) from Amarillo, Texas; they received their first nominations in 2011 at Academy of Country Music Awards including Top Vocal Duo and Top New Vocal Duo or Group.
I Can't Be Satisfied by Nikki Lane, a 25-year-old South Carolina native whose raw, Tammy Wynette-style voice gives her retro-country sound its stamp of authenticity.
Love's Got It's Pros and Cons by Adam Zelkind is not available.
Melancholy Moment by Jane and Anthony is not available from stores but can be downloaded free from their web site here and you can read their bio here.
Rollin' by Gerrit De Boer
Shotgun Girl by The JaneDear Girls debuted on the Hot Country Songs chart where it remained for 20 weeks, peaking at number 36 in July 2011.
Still Runnin' by Jonathan Singleton, an American country music singer and songwriter who in 2009 founded a band called Jonathan Singleton & the Grove; but the track is not available anywhere.


----------



## phrelin

Episode 10 _Hairdos and Holidays_ was the last one until January and was an episode that provided a critical backstory that will help make the show work. It also had some great music including some Christmas songs:


A Place Only You Can Go by NEEDTOBREATHE, a haunting song from a great album by an American rock band from Seneca, South Carolina, that has charted on mainstream rock/pop charts, though they have had their greatest number of singles on Christian music charts.
Ho Hey by The Lumineers, a group whose debut (Self-Titled) album will be released in March 2012 offer Americana-inflected barnburners and slow, sultry ballads that suggest the raw revelations; this song is not available though a video is available on their website.
Lonesome Goes Both Ways by Adam Zelkind & Hannah Aldridge is not available; this is another one of those "who are these people?!!"; Aldridge does have a website  and a really outstanding YouTube official video ; Zelkind has a huge listing on IMDb of credits as a TV songwriter and has won ASCAP Awards for Most Performed Themes and Underscores and BMI Cable Award.
Lost In My Mind by The Head and the Heart, an indie folk-pop band from Seattle, Washington, in 2011 Seattle's City Arts Magazine named them "Seattle's Best New Band", and the band made their network television debut on April 21, 2011 on Conan.
Christmas songs:

Away In A Manger by High Valley, an award winning Canadian country music group from Blumenort, Alberta.
Blue Christmas by Julie Roberts, an American country music singer with a number of Country chart releases.
Jingle Bell Rock by Rascal Flatts, the multiple award winning, multiple platinum album, Columbus, Ohio, American country music band.
Jinglin' Jingle Bell by Jessica Campbell, a pop singer from Catawba, North Carolina, who while attending college contiued writing songs, recording, performing at Dollywood (Dolly Parton's theme park), singing song demos, leading music at church, and touring.
Oh Christmas Tree by Brad Gordon isn' available but you can go to his MySpace site and play this weird little homage to the morning after the Christmas party.


----------



## phrelin

From the Pilot episode, the previously unavailable Patsy Kline cover "Crazy" by The Kills is available as a track on the_ Live Sessions EP_ exclusively at iTunes.

And from Episode 4 here's *Lead Me Home by FM Radio*.


----------

